# Logitech Z443 vs Logitech Z623. Which one sounds powerful?



## Shivang Goley (Mar 25, 2016)

I already using *Logitech Z443*, and I am satisfied with it as it worth the price. I bought it through *Snapdeal 2014 Bumper Sale* @ the price of _Rs. 2499 (approx.)._ The sound is *clear* and *non-distorted* even on FULL VOLUME and FULL BASS KNOB but in result, the sound sometimes goes up and down (not remaining constant).
If anybody bought *LOGITECH Z623* can write me the comparison between these two 2.1 multimedia speakers. Also, I want to know that which one of these produce low frequency and pure sound. The perfection and no distortion in Music, Gaming, Movies or Television etc.. in *Logitech Z443* or *Logitech Z623.* The price of *Logitech Z623* is _Rs.7000 (approx.)_ on *AMAZON* or *SNAPDEAL*, is the price worth the sound?

*"I specially want to know, how LOGITECH Z623 performs from that of LOGITECH Z443."*


----------



## hitesh (Apr 7, 2016)

I am also looking for a 2.1 and would like a comparison as well


----------



## Minion (Apr 7, 2016)

Shivang Goley said:


> I already using *Logitech Z443*, and I am satisfied with it as it worth the price. I bought it through *Snapdeal 2014 Bumper Sale* @ the price of _Rs. 2499 (approx.)._ The sound is *clear* and *non-distorted* even on FULL VOLUME and FULL BASS KNOB but in result, the sound sometimes goes up and down (not remaining constant).
> If anybody bought *LOGITECH Z623* can write me the comparison between these two 2.1 multimedia speakers. Also, I want to know that which one of these produce low frequency and pure sound. The perfection and no distortion in Music, Gaming, Movies or Television etc.. in *Logitech Z443* or *Logitech Z623.* The price of *Logitech Z623* is _Rs.7000 (approx.)_ on *AMAZON* or *SNAPDEAL*, is the price worth the sound?
> 
> *"I specially want to know, how LOGITECH Z623 performs from that of LOGITECH Z443."*



Logitech Z623 is priced much higher than Z443 and is better in every way.


----------



## hitesh (Apr 7, 2016)

Minion said:


> Logitech Z623 is priced much higher than Z443 and is better in every way.



Yeah it seems like it


----------



## Sarath (Apr 11, 2016)

I bought the Z623 a couple of years ago and they are a beast. If I ever need a new 2.1 system I would just repurchase them. It was recommended to me by many on the forum. I did a unboxing thread for it; will find the link for you. I'm not good at comparisons as I'm not an audio buff (not an audiophile grade reviewer) but I don't think there anything close to it in that price range. 

Link for the aforementioned thread:
*forum.digit.in/audio/145533-logitech-z623-unboxing.html?highlight=


----------



## hitesh (Apr 11, 2016)

Sarath said:


> I bought the Z623 a couple of years ago and they are a beast. If I ever need a new 2.1 system I would just repurchase them. It was recommended to me by many on the forum. I did a unboxing thread for it; will find the link for you. I'm not good at comparisons as I'm not an audio buff (not an audiophile grade reviewer) but I don't think there anything close to it in that price range.
> 
> Link for the aforementioned thread:
> *forum.digit.in/audio/145533-logitech-z623-unboxing.html?highlight=



I was initially gonna buy them, but now I have decided on Swans M10. I prefer the sound clarity over bass amount and loudness. I also don't watch movies or play games that much
But yeah for an average user having a budget around 7k, these are the best option


----------

